# Car image changed size on screen



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

MYP 2022 Was there an update that made the image of the car on the screen smaller? How can I return it back to the original size. The image of the car is smaller than the speed limit sign or the speed of the car. Don't think I changed it. Does anyone else have this issue? It now is not always going to up the screen, sometimes heading to the right of the screen. Just started doing this today had an update a few days ago.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

Definitely not the same as on my MY on 2022.40.4.1. You might try the reboot (Hold both thumb wheels) until the screen blanks.


----------



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

Jsrconst said:


> MYP 2022 Was there an update that made the image of the car on the screen smaller? How can I return it back to the original size. The image of the car is smaller than the speed limit sign or the speed of the car. Don't think I changed it. Does anyone else have this issue? It now is not always going to up the screen, sometimes heading to the right of the screen. Just started doing this today had an update a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resetting the car by holding the two buttons on the steering wheel, has corrected the issue so far.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I would love to put mine in matchbox mode


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

It's fine when parked, but while driving, the screen could be so much better without the toy car rendering.








Tesla CarPlay concept shows off a modular UI inspired by Apple's next-gen design


A new Tesla CarPlay concept imagines what it would look like to bring Apple's next gen in-car UI to the Model 3/Y.




9to5mac.com


----------

